# Anyone with experience in getting a working visa in malaysia?



## wacky_german (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi all, 

I am thinking to work and live in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. The internet says, you need a job offer in order to apply for a work visa. However if I am applying on several company websites, i am working in the hotel industry by the way, it says I would do need a visa first. Please need your help!!!


----------



## thewitt (Jun 15, 2011)

The only way I know to get a work visa without a job is through an agency. This will cost you about $8,000RM and is good for two years. 

-t


----------



## wacky_german (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey thanks, do you know an agency in particular? They are so many, the risk of being ripped off is to high. Got experience with that.


----------



## thewitt (Jun 15, 2011)

I can get the contact info for one a friend recently used if you are interested. 

-t


----------



## Charliecafe (Sep 1, 2011)

wacky_german said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am thinking to work and live in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. The internet says, you need a job offer in order to apply for a work visa. However if I am applying on several company websites, i am working in the hotel industry by the way, it says I would do need a visa first. Please need your help!!!


:ranger: Refer to internet you can't get more details. Normally, they no reply your application and the chance for that will 'less and lesser'. They will firstly thinking for local personnel or expart who already stay in Malaysia. If you come from far just for interview that my advice's waste your time and money.

A company have must have RM500k authorised capital and RM350k paid up capital only can apply the Visa for you. Without this your visa must have 'problem'. Please take note: Agency company is process you 'a work' or just provided a services to get visa? ...:confused2:


----------



## 4lenAngel (Oct 6, 2011)

The RM8k is a professional visa.. yes it cost more or less ard RM8k .. but if u alrdy has a job offer.. u can ask the hotel to do a calling visa for u 1st.. btw which country are u from ?


----------

